# 2007 LED Xmas Lights Failure ALREADY!



## johnnyelectron (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope that I came to the right place for this discussion; as much as I like the LED Christmas lights, I have a MAJOR problem with TWO of THREE sets FAILING in less than 1 month!

I bought the LED light sets from Target, they are Philips brand, big "C5/C7" style bulbs. One set is indoors, the other two outdoors.

Inside set: Two LED 'bulbs' "blew out" - when a static spark was NEAR the bulbs - yep, humidifier wasn't up enough, room was dry, and ZAP - two down. Replaced both LEDs with the replacements, and now the color is crappy and dark. Noticeable flicker on them too. Not happy.

Outside Sets: One is fine, full brightness, set #2 is so dim, you can barely see them at midnight. I only see one 'bulb' that isn't lighting, and I can't get that bulb out. On a different spot, I removed the LED bulb and noticed horrible corrosion on the wires - almost a 'rust' - don't they seal these against the elements? We've had rain, snow, ice, and snow since they were put up. How can I get the 'bulb' out, and get the other set working again, and I don't want to go back up in the tree before next week? 

Anyone else have these horror stories about premature light failure? How can I get ahold of Philips, or don't they care? What about the very dim lights and corrosion?

Anyway to fix the barely perceptable flicker? Suggestions welcome.
Thanks everybody.
Johnny


----------



## brickbat (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had 3 strings of Philips LED lights from Target circa 2005 in use almost continuously since new. Over half of the green and blue LEDs are out. Most go out completely, a few got very dim. Not one of the amber, red or orange has gone out. 

My conclusion: Avoid Philips LED Christmas lights...

I replaced the strings with GE brand ones from Lowes. I'll let you know in a few years how they hold up. So far (4 weeks), they're perfect.


----------



## made in china (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyelectron said:


> Anyone else have these horror stories about premature light failure? How can I get ahold of Philips, or don't they care? What about the very dim lights and corrosion?
> 
> Anyway to fix the barely perceptable flicker? Suggestions welcome.
> Thanks everybody.
> Johnny


Does Philips care? Yes, they care. About their bottom line. That is why your Christmas lights are manufactured in China as cheaply as possible and plopped down onto the shelf of your local cheapie-Mart. Can you seriously expect them to engineer a indestructible product, or the Chinese manufacturer to actually PRODUCE such a product? 

Seriously, ranting aside, I am sure Target will gladly refund or exchange them for you. 

As for the flicker, there is not much you can do. Most Philips LED sets don't have rectification and filtering. Even those that do have this, there is some perceptible flickering.

I have LED sets, in a box in the attic. I continue to use old-school Christmas lights for now.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 22, 2007)

Good to know. I haven't had any problems with my Target bought Phillips strings yet. But I don't use them much... I don't even have most of my xmas lights up yet. 
Interesting that the greens and blues are burning out.

Definitely take them back. Target has always been great to me on returns. I'll think twice now about buying anymore Phillips LED strings.


----------



## made in china (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Philips violet LED set for Halloween that we bought a few years back. We use them often, they have never burnt out. That is the only LED set I have ever been fond of, just because the color is so nice! (probably cooking my eyes though!)


----------



## EricB (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been seeing lot of violet LED strings up, but they look more like white with purple filter. That was the original "purple" LED Christmas light, and while real purple/violet emitting LED's are out there, I haven't heard of or seen them used as Christmas lights. So those lights probably won't do anything to your eyes, at least any more than any other white would.


----------



## made in china (Dec 24, 2007)

My Philips are truly violet LEDs. 

I don't ever stare directly into them, but I'll bet they could be harmful.


----------



## EricB (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh; well I just have not caught these for sale anywhere, and I'm wondering whether the ones I've seen on are real or not.


----------



## MrMom (Dec 25, 2007)

I have noticed that the Phillips burn out quickly too. On the other hand, I have some cheap Target (import) brand star LED lights that have been running 24/7/365 for over 5 years now. That's 6 sets running both indoor and outdoor for 5+ years constant. I wish that those cheap sets were still available.


----------

